# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  क्रिकेट की कुछ रोचक ख़बरेँ

## Mr_perfect

मुख्य समाचार: भारत उपमहाद्वीपीय देशोँ मेँ मई जून मेँ क्रिकेट के पागलपन का भयंकर प्रकोप रहा। क्रिकेट के संदर्भ मेँ क्रिकेटरोँ से संबंधित बहुत दूर की कौड़ियाँ लाई गईँ व गड़े मुर्दे उखाड़े गए। यह तथ्य भी सामने आया कि क्रिकेटर बहुत अंधविश्वासी होते हैँ तंत्र-मंत्र के जाल मेँ जकड़े हुए है।

----------


## Mr_perfect

कोई क्रिकेटर खास गंडा पहनता है। कोई लाल या पीले रंग का लक्की रुमाल कमर मेँ सदा खौँसे रहते हैँ। कोई बल्लेबाज ग्राँऊड मेँ बैटिँग करने जाते समय थोबड़ा उठाकर सूरज की ओर जरुर देखता है। कोई बॉलर दो गंदे फेँकने के बाद ही स्वैटर उतार कर अम्पायर को देता है वगैरह वगैरह। लिस्ट शैतान की आंत जितनी लम्बी है।
_________

----------


## Mr_perfect

विश्वकप 1999 से अब तक मेँ तंत्र-मंत्र के स्थान पर यंत्र का बड़ा जोर रहा। रोशनी खेलने लायक है या नहीँ बताने वाले यंत्र ओर बैट्समैन रन आऊट हुआ या नहीँ इस बात की खाल उतारने वाले कैमरे तो पहले ही थे। नैट प्रैक्टिस के लिए अब बॉलिँग मशीनोँ का प्रयोग होने लगा है ताकि तेज़ गेंदबाजी का सामना करने की ट्रेनिँग बैट्समैन ले सके। यह बॉलिँग मशीन लीवर बटन दबाने पर गेँद को फेँकती है। यह मशीन 160 किलोमीटर प्रति घण्टे तक की गति से भी तेज गेँद फेँक सकती है। इसमेँ स्विँग गेँदबाजी का प्रावधान जोड़ने की कोशिश की जा रही है। यह इसलिए आवश्यक हो गया है कि एक तो फास्ट बॉलर हर समय नहीँ मिलते। अगर मिलते भी है तो वे पूरी गति से नैट प्रैक्टिस के दोरान गेँदबाजी नहीँ करते। आखिर क्योँ वह नैट प्रैक्टिस मेँ अपनी शक्ति व्यर्थ करेँ? उनका असली प्रतियोगिता मेँ प्रयोग करने के लिए अपनी ऊर्जा शक्ति को बचाए रखना स्वाभाविक है। 
_________

----------


## Mr_perfect

इस बात मेँ कोई दो राय नहीँ हैँ कि इस समय धरती पर पाकिस्तान के तेज गेँदबाज शोयब अख्तर से अधिक तेज गेँद फेँकने वाला कोई नहीँ है। उसने 1999 विश्वकप शुरु होने से पहले शेखी बघारी थी कि वह 160 किलोमीटर प्रति घंटे की गेँदबाजी कर इस विश्वकप मेँ एक रिकार्ड बनाऐँगे। अब तक की सबसे तेज गेँद (पूर्ण होशो हवास मेँ) आस्ट्रेलिया के जैफ थाम्पसन ने की है 
जैफ थाम्पसन 
जो 160 किलोमीटर की गति से कुछ ही कम रह गई थी। परन्तू इस रिकार्ड को शोएब अख्तर ने इंगलैँड के विरुद्ध खेलते समय 161.3 किलोमीटर प्रति घंटे की रफ़तार से गेँद फेँक कर दो बार तोड़ा। पर जैसा कि आप जानते है वह तो अपने चरस गाँजा के कारोबार के चलते बैन हो चुके है। तो उनका यह रिकार्ड भी तो बैन हो गया न ।
_________

----------


## Mr_perfect

सूत्र पर अपने विचार जरूर रखेँ मित्रोँ
अगर सूत्र बुरा लगे तो बेझिझक होकर बताएँ
_________

----------


## Mr_perfect

जो मित्र महेँद्र सिँह धोनी के फैन है वो थाम ले अपना दिल क्योँकि होने जा रहा है एक रहस्य से पर्दाफाश। जो लोग धोनी के चौकोँ छक्कोँ पर वाह वाह करते नहीँ थकते वो हो जाएँ सावधान क्योँकि इस वाह वाह का हकदार सात नंम्बर है जिसे वो हमेशा लॉकेट के रूप मेँ अपने गले मेँ पहनते है। उनके द्वारा मारे स्कोर कुछ नहीँ सब उनके इस हीरे जड़े लॉकेट का कमाल है जो उनकी बहन ने उनको दिया था। धोनी खुद यह मानते है कि सात नंम्बर उनके लिए लक्की है वे कोई भी काम हमेशा 7 तारीख को शुरु करते है उनकी सारी गाड़ीयोँ का नंम्बर भी 7 से शुरु होता है। तो इस तरह यह राज़ खुलता है कि हमारे क्रिकेटर धोनी तंत्र मंत्र के जाल मेँ जकड़े हुए हैँ। तो उनके साथ शादी करने को आतुर लड़कीयोँ के लिए अच्छी बात है उनका नम्बर भी आ सकता है शायद वो शादीयाँ भी 7 कर लेँ

----------


## Mr_perfect

इस सूत्र मैं हम क्रिकेट से जुडी ऐसी घटनाओं और ऐसी बातों का जिक्र भी करेंगे जो की अपने आप मैं अनोखी हैं ये घटनाएं अनजाने मैं या भूलवश या फिर कभी कभी जानबूझकर घटती हैं

----------


## Mr_perfect

यह बात शायद बहुत कम लोग जानते हों। आजकल पुरुष क्रिकेट वर्ड कप 2011 की धूम है सभी जगह इसका प्रकोप है सबको पता हैं की वर्ल्ड कप की शुरुआत 1975 मैं इंग्लैण्ड मेँ हुई थी पर आपको यह जानकार हैरानी होगी की महिला क्रिकेट वर्ड कप की शुरुआत उससे भी पहले हो चुकी थी सन 1973 मेँ और इसका मेजबान बनने का गौरव भी इंग्लैण्ड को ही मिला इस वर्ल्ड कप मैं 7 टीमों ने
हिस्सा लिया था जो की निम्न हैं
1- इंग्लैण्ड
2- आस्ट्रेलिया
3- न्यूजीलैंड
4- इंटरनेशनल xi
5- त्रिनिदाद एंड टोबेगो
6- जमैका
7- यंग इंग्लैण्ड
इसमें कुल 21 मैच खेले गए जिसमें की विजेता टीम इंग्लैण्ड थी और उपविजेता आस्ट्रेलिया थी.

----------


## Mr_perfect

आपने क्रिकेट मेँ अच्छी किस्मत की उदाहरण तो बहुत देखी होगी पर रियल मेँ अच्छी किस्मत किसे कहते है मैँ आपको बताता हूँ। बात है 31 जनवरी 2009 मेँ भारत बनाम श्रीलंका के वैलथश्योँरेँस सीरीज के मैच की। श्रीलंका को जीत के लिए 39 गेँदोँ मेँ 52 स्कोर की जरुरत थी। महरुफ थे बैटिँग पर  अब हुआ यूँ कि जहीर खान ने पूरा दम लगा कर भयानक सी यॉर्कर फेँक दी यॉर्कर इतनी जबरदस्त थी कि महरूफ के बैट के नीचे से निकल गयी और जा लगी सीधे लैँड सटंपस पर इतनी तेज गेँद कि सटंपस पर लग कर भी बाऊँडरी के बाहर चली गयी अब महरूफ की किस्मत कि बेल्स गिरे नहीँ अब जो बेल्स नहीँ गिरे तो महरूफ आऊट नहीँ.....
इसे कहते है अच्छी किस्मत !

----------


## Mr_perfect

2010 मेँ जिम्बावे मेँ ट्रायंगुलर सीरीज के लिए सुरेश रैना को कप्तान बनाया था।
इस दौरान श्रीलंका के विरुद्ध 30 मई के मैच मैं रैना ने अम्पायर को बताया ही नहीं कि वह बॉलिँग का पावरप्ले लेना चाहता है।
रैना ने पावर प्ले वाली फील्डिँग सजा दी, परंतु
अम्पायरों को बताया नहीं।
5 ओवर इसी तरह खेले डाले गये और 5 ओवर बाद जब रैना ने फील्डिँग बदली तो सभी को एहसास हुआ की रैना ने बॉलिँग का पावरप्ले लिया था
रैना को जब गलती का एहसास हुआ तो उन्होंने अम्पायर से बातचीत की
लेकिन अम्पायरों ने उनके पिछले पावरप्ले को मानने से इनकार कर दिया इस तरह फिर से गेंदबाजी का पावरप्ले लेना पड़ा। इस तरह वह अंतर्राष्ट्रीय क्रिकेट मेँ एकमात्र कप्तान हैं जिन्होंने ऐसा पावरप्ले लिया जिसे माना ही नहीं गया। यह तो हाल है हमारी क्रिकेट टीम का। कैप्टन को नियम नहीँ मालूम

----------


## Neelima

क्रिकेट फिल्डिंग पोजिशन

----------


## rajababu007

इस नए दशक सबसे रोचक खबर ! महान बल्लेबाजो से भरी भारतीय टेस्ट टीम का IPL (इंडियन पैसा लीग़े) ने सरे आम खून कर दिया है ! इंग्लेंड पुलिस BCCI के सामने चार्ज शीत दाखल की है !

----------

